# Bringing in your non-EU spouse



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Ola gente! 

I was wondering if anyone here has any experience in applying for their none EU spouse(hate that word) to live with them permanently in Spain. 

I've done some research and from what I can gather after the EU passport holder has registered them selves and been granted a residence card or certificate then the spouse can apply for a EU residence card. 

If anyone reading this has successfully completed the process then I'd really like to hear how it went and what the requirements were like and time spans.

Again.. I've got a rough idea but hearing personal experiences would be better as I'm sure like in Brazil.. Spain also is one thing in theory but not always the same in practice.

In exchange if anyone has got any questions that relate to Spain/Brazil comparisons then it would be interesting to debate. 

Boa Noite!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Non eu spouse*



ronny333 said:


> Ola gente!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has any experience in applying for their none EU spouse(hate that word) to live with them permanently in Spain.
> 
> ...


I brought in my Mexican husband with no problems. For his permanent residency we had to get a family empadronamiento, took two minutes at the town hall on showing my contract for the flat we were renting and our passports. We then took that plus his official document showing how much money he received each month from Mexico plus an update of our marriage certificate which I had previously asked for from where we got married (Scotland). That certificate is only valid for 3 months. We also took the original, just in case.
I can't speak for other provinces but here in Cadiz one official told me that amongst his fellow workers they could read French, Portugese, English and natch Spanish so certificates from those countries did not need to be translated.
You could also send an e mail to your local Spanish Consulate in Brazil, as we did before leaving Mexico, just to make you feel more secure. 
All the best.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Ronny I got married in Manila 8 years ago. I had asked at the Spanish consul if I would b able to bring my wife to Spain when we were married. The answer ' Well where else would she live but with you in Spain? "

I understand Spain signed an EU Directive which amounts to in being illegal to prevent a family living together.

Firstly my wife needed a 3 month visa to 'visit' Spain. Once here she started the application process. From then on the 3 months is not relevant.

The application for Non EU Residencia starts at the regional office for immigration not the National Police where EU Reg is done, however, I believe you can get the telephone number from National Police and make an appointment by telephone with the Regional Office,


Good luck,


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you both for your reply's! both nice and positive! sounds pretty straight forward! once the EU residence card has been received, how long is it valid for? guessing its renewed every 5 years or so and then after 10 years of spending more than 6 months per year on a EU resident card living in Spain they can then apply for citizenship? I think that's the procedure..


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

ronny333 said:


> Thank you both for your reply's! both nice and positive! sounds pretty straight forward! once the EU residence card has been received, how long is it valid for? guessing its renewed every 5 years or so and then after 10 years of spending more than 6 months per year on a EU resident card living in Spain they can then apply for citizenship? I think that's the procedure..


Once one has Residencia (non EU citizens) it is renewable, albeit with maybe some paperwork complementation, but this is Spain ! We have a friend who was divorced by her husband and she has retained her residencia without problems. 

(Oddly she had to agreed to be divorced as she in Filipino. Had she divorced her husband, it would have been illegal in Philippines and of she returned she could be prosecuted and certainty had she remarried anywhere, it would amount to bigamy in Philippines Divorce (as such) is not allowed in Philippines. There, and Vatican City are the only countries which do not permit divorce).

On the nationality point. Normally one must be resident in Spain for 10 years, before they can apply, however, I know that citizens from some (maybe all) former Spanish colonies can apply after 2 years and they are then permitted to hold dual nationality (Spanish and another) which is not normally permitted.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

My Russian wife came here on a Schengen via, we got married in Gibraltar (Gib visa was about £150 for 3 days, grrr!) as that is much easier than marrying in Spain, then got on the padron at local Town Hall, went to foreigners dept in Malaga, took every bit of paper in duplicate and in colour and in black and white.

Got written confirmation a few days later (which meant she then was covered on my healthcare immediately - she got EHIC and social security cards within a week), went to local National Police, Torre Del Mar, with photos and more copies, all was well, told to come back in 45 days, her card was waiting.

3 points - 

We used a solicitor at every point, which, whilst costing a few hundred euro's, really helped, if only in being sure what paperwork was needed (at one point the extranjeros / foreigners dept asked for something that they weren't allowed to ask for and a quick call to Solvit by the abogado stopped that and got an apology within about 10 minutes. They also insisted on a translated and notarised copy of the wedding cert and we didn't bother to argue on that point, as it might bew useful in future! I would always advise the use of an abogado, unless you're really fluent and cognisant with Spanish paperwork

I"m also autonomo here, so didn't need to show earnings or healthcare.

Once married, we traveled extensively by merely showing our passports and wedding cert (in English). No problems whatsoever. We carried a copy in the car too, in case we were stopped by Police etc.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Alun said:


> My Russian wife came here on a Schengen via, we got married in Gibraltar (Gib visa was about £150 for 3 days, grrr!) as that is much easier than marrying in Spain, then got on the padron at local Town Hall, went to foreigners dept in Malaga, took every bit of paper in duplicate and in colour and in black and white.
> 
> Got written confirmation a few days later (which meant she then was covered on my healthcare immediately - she got EHIC and social security cards within a week), went to local National Police, Torre Del Mar, with photos and more copies, all was well, told to come back in 45 days, her card was waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi Alun,

Thanks so much for the details, that's given me a clear picture of the procedure, may I ask now she has the card does she have to stay within Spain for a certain amount of days per year in order to keep the card valid. 

Or can she come and go as she pleases so long as she keeps her main points of interests in Spain along with residing with you in Spain. 

Also how much was the entire process including the lawyer? 

Thank you again for the info.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't recall the exact price, as they also set up my residencia, health, autonomo, tax etc etc, but it was about 200 or 300 euros.

I believe that absences of up to six months per year or an absence of up to a year for reasons of illness, study or a professional posting elsewhere are acceptable, but do check, please.

In fairness, if she were out longer, we could just apply over again.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Alun said:


> I can't recall the exact price, as they also set up my residencia, health, autonomo, tax etc etc, but it was about 200 or 300 euros.
> 
> I believe that absences of up to six months per year or an absence of up to a year for reasons of illness, study or a professional posting elsewhere are acceptable, but do check, please.
> 
> In fairness, if she were out longer, we could just apply over again.


Cheers Alun,
That is grate to hear, Sounds like you got a fair price also - If you would'nt mind could you PM the contact details of the lawyers you used as if I do apply for my wife we shall be in the Malaga region also.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

Adolfo Campos Fernandez, ACF, Avda Valpenasm1 C, Torre Del Mar

Felisa, his receptionist /assistant is a marvel!


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Alun said:


> Adolfo Campos Fernandez, ACF, Avda Valpenasm1 C, Torre Del Mar
> 
> Felisa, his receptionist /assistant is a marvel!


Thanks Alun! greatly appreciated! I know you have to prove you have healthcare for the both but whats amount is the monthly income they require for the both of you, I'm sure I read its €1200 for a married couple with no kids - does that sound right?


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

It can vary - some areas say €600 per adult, plus €6,000 savings, others just the €600 each ..... 

I have autonomo, so don't have either problem, fortunately!


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Alun said:


> It can vary - some areas say %600 per adult, plus €6,000 savings, others just the €600 each .....
> 
> I have autonomo, so don't have either problem, fortunately!


Please excuse my ignorance but what exactly is autonomo? and how come you qualified for it.
Cheers.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

ronny333 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what exactly is autonomo? and how come you qualified for it.
> Cheers.


You don't 'qualify' for Autonomo, it is self employment. Gets you past the having private healthcare as well. 
Downside is that you pay a lot more in Spain for your 'stamp' than you would in the Uk.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Barriej said:


> You don't 'qualify' for Autonomo, it is self employment. Gets you past the having private healthcare as well.
> Downside is that you pay a lot more in Spain for your 'stamp' than you would in the Uk.



Ahh OK - So We live from rental property's outside of Spain.. is that classed as being self employed then? If you're self employed in Spain I hear you've got to pay some kind of monthly fee of around €200's or so.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ronny333 said:


> Ahh OK - So We live from rental property's outside of Spain.. is that classed as being self employed then? If you're self employed in Spain I hear you've got to pay some kind of monthly fee of around €200's or so.


I tried to go autonomo based on the properties that I rented out in Spain - I was denied by the Spanish tax office.

If you are living off rental properties "outside of Spain", I can't see that you would fare any better.

The "monthly fee" that you mention is equivalent to the NI contributions in UK - mandatory and fixed based on age and employment. Not like in UK where it is based on a percentage of your actual income. So, even if you make 0€ one month, you still have to make the payment.

To be autonomo, you have to be set up as such, have to make quarterly tax returns (and IVA/VAT returns?), employ an accountant (normally) etc. etc.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

.... and it's currently €83 per month, plus accountancy fees of €120 .. all are regardless of any profits made - tax is on top, although these costs are deductible.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I tried to go autonomo based on the properties that I rented out in Spain - I was denied by the Spanish tax office.
> 
> If you are living off rental properties "outside of Spain", I can't see that you would fare any better.
> 
> ...


Ok So if living off rental properties outside of Spain doesn't make you self employment do they ask to see the last 6 months of bank statements or want to see savings or rental contracts when it comes to proving you have the €600's per person.

How come you tried to get autonomo? what would have been the benefit? the only one I can see is that you don't have to proof you have the €600 income per person per month.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

Autonomo also gives you and your family healthcare.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

My typo!

Should read

.... and it's currently €283 per month, plus accountancy fees of €120 .. all are regardless of any profits made - tax is on top, although these costs are deductible.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Alun said:


> Autonomo also gives you and your family healthcare.


Ah OK I see - so you don't have to prove your income and you get free healthcare instead of having to Prove your income and have a healthcare plan in place.

How far do they look back when seeing if you have to €1200 for a married couple per month? guessing 6 months as that's what it is in the UK or sufficient savings at least but even then they have to been untouched for 6 months.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

... you have to prove your income to the taxman, though!


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I tried to go autonomo based on the properties that I rented out in Spain - I was denied by the Spanish tax office.
> 
> If you are living off rental properties "outside of Spain", I can't see that you would fare any better.
> 
> ...


So as they didn't let you go down the autonomo route what did they ask you to provide to satisfy their requirements to stay permanently? just bank statement for the last 6 months and proof of savings?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ronny333 said:


> Ah OK I see - so you don't have to prove your income and you get free healthcare instead of having to Prove your income and have a healthcare plan in place.
> 
> How far do they look back when seeing if you have to €1200 for a married couple per month? guessing 6 months as that's what it is in the UK or sufficient savings at least but even then they have to been untouched for 6 months.


for autónomo you have to have a _business

_you can't just register as autónomo & do nothing 


atm though, there is a start-up for about 50€ a month with rises to the full amount over 2 years 


as for 'money in the bank' - they don't look that closely - someone on this forum borrowed money , put it in the bank, used the bank statement as 'proof' a few days later - then gave the money back


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> for autónomo you have to have a _business
> 
> _you can't just register as autónomo & do nothing
> 
> ...


Cheers Xabiachica!
So in regards to the €1200 per month per married couple, they don't actually look that far back then. How many Euros in the Bank to satisfy to grant the pardon would you say?
What was the amount the forum member borrowed just wondering.. because in the UK they're asking me to show I've got £62k to last the first 3 years of living there with my wife, and it has be have been untouched for the last 6 months...


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

ronny333 said:


> Cheers Xabiachica!
> So in regards to the €1200 per month per married couple, they don't actually look that far back then. How many Euros in the Bank to satisfy to grant the pardon would you say?
> What was the amount the forum member borrowed just wondering.. because in the UK they're asking me to show I've got £62k to last the first 3 years of living there with my wife, and it has be have been untouched for the last 6 months...


Put a couple of thousands euros (3000 or more)in a spanish bank every month for more than 4 months,buy Spanish private insurance for a year(about 100 euros per month for two persons),then you will be qualified!

However, it is a long process. It takes me five months to get the actual card.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Sandraw719 said:


> Put a couple of thousands euros (3000 or more)in a spanish bank every month for more than 4 months,buy Spanish private insurance for a year(about 100 euros per month for two persons),then you will be qualified!
> 
> However, it is a long process. It takes me five months to get the actual card.


Nice one Sandraw! thanks! 4 months to get the card sounds OK - I waited about 2.5 year to get my Brazilian foreigners card.


----------

